# Questions for anyone using the BlitzSafe MP3 adapter



## K5ING (Nov 10, 2001)

Moved to Audio and Electronics section. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3792195 


_Modified by K5ING at 2:32 AM 4-16-2008_


----------

